# Whey Iso Burst advice



## wxjason (Sep 25, 2005)

I just bought some of this at my local GNC. I'm taking protein supplements mainly just to make sure I'm getting enough throughout the day. Anybody see anything wrong with using it for that??? Are there any specific times of the day I should be taking it?


----------



## footballmaniac (Sep 25, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong but I think whey iso burst has about 3g of creatine in it also.


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2005)

Do not shop at GNC!!!


----------

